# Battlefield 3 good? Try this Sh1t!!!



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Looks epic!! Can go all spec ops from across the world and they story continues directly from last Tier 1 operator game. Looks the ****!!

You also get Battlefield 4 beta with it when you pre-order.

Get on it!


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Seen it, thinking about it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks pretty good and I do love BF3


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Got an email about this the other day, looks good, I haven't played bf3 for ages, haven't got anyone to team up with and get a good squad going.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Graphics look great, but I'm not so sure on the blood, looks like someone has shot a can of red spray paint.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Dan J said:


> Got an email about this the other day, looks good, I haven't played bf3 for ages, haven't got anyone to team up with and get a good squad going.


I'm yer man if it's on the seXbox. Add me bro, iTz McLov1n :thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

i'm playing bf3 a lot, and medal of honor is already ordered :argie:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Sooo many games which to get?

F1 2012 sept
Medal of honour looks awsome oct
COD Black ops 2 also looks awsome Nov

I'm def getting f1 2012 but which one out of medal of honour or Black Ops 2??


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm not a fan of online multiplayer war games.. theres no strategy.. its just headless chickens with guns mode.. (ie running about shooting at nothing) 

prefer story mode on COD/MOH ect when you can play with some strategic manouvers instead of all guns blazing hero cr4p


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

tmitch45 said:


> Sooo many games which to get?
> 
> F1 2012 sept
> Medal of honour looks awsome oct
> ...


Medal of honour by a country mile. The new Black Ops looks pants IMO and they are making it worse not better. Moh has great graphics, and when breaching you can now select entry method. I.e. shotgun, flash bang, made etc. has a new buddy system and can get ammo from them and medical supplies.

They got help from a dozen Tier 1 operators so I think the tactics and guns etc will be spot on. :thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Cod will be exactly the same as every other cod game.
Looks stupid too with the whole shoot through 8ft thick walls


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> I'm not a fan of online multiplayer war games.. theres no strategy.. its just headless chickens with guns mode.. (ie running about shooting at nothing)
> 
> prefer story mode on COD/MOH ect when you can play with some strategic manouvers instead of all guns blazing hero cr4p


Depending on who you play with and which type you play (S&D you get only one life I believe), team death match, if you get the right team you can play a strategy game.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

tmitch45 said:


> Sooo many games which to get?
> 
> F1 2012 sept
> Medal of honour looks awsome oct
> ...


Halo 4 in November?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

OvlovMike said:


> Halo 4 in November?


And borderlands 2 soon


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

OvlovMike said:


> Halo 4 in November?


Not on ps3


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

I haven't used my Xbox in months but this MOH looks awesome, makes we wanna get fired up again!


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

tmitch45 said:


> Not on ps3


Get a proper console then? :thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

lot of proper games again around november, medal of honor, assasins creed 3, far cry 3 and need for speed. Medal of honor is already ordered but i like the others to  

this will be an expensive and asocial month  locked up in the gameroom


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

Anyone playing bf 3 now with armoured kill?
Add me Jason1121 RFC on xbox.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I played halo 4 today and ac3, tomb raider and grid 2
Oh and forza horizon


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Thread revival!!!!

Mine comes tomorrow. I'm working from home


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

I got mine a day early and from first impressions of single player it's very much like battlefield 3 will try multi player soon though


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

i've got mine from yesterday,
i'm now on mission 5 of singleplayer this is good man! like BF3,
but the multiplayer i still have doubts about it, there are so many bugs on it,
spawning on the outside of the map, sometimes the sounds go missing, really annoying


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

I played the Beta and thought it was terrible, hopefully the game will be better.

I wont be buying though and will stick with BF3 :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Wout_RS said:


> i've got mine from yesterday,
> i'm now on mission 5 of singleplayer this is good man! like BF3,
> but the multiplayer i still have doubts about it, there are so many bugs on it,
> spawning on the outside of the map, sometimes the sounds go missing, really annoying


Good to know the campaign is good. Proper spec ops shnizz? kicking in doors, slow mo when moving inside and capping heads? Can't wait to have a shot 

Yeah the multiplayer did infuriate me. It should be more like BF3, in that your guys start wayyyy over one side of the map, and the other dudes start waaayyy over the other side.

Although it was a small map for the beta and im hoping they have made more larger maps.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Grommit said:


> Good to know the campaign is good. Proper spec ops shnizz? kicking in doors, slow mo when moving inside and capping heads? Can't wait to have a shot
> 
> Yeah the multiplayer did infuriate me. It should be more like BF3, in that your guys start wayyyy over one side of the map, and the other dudes start waaayyy over the other side.
> 
> Although it was a small map for the beta and im hoping they have made more larger maps.


i find it rather all small maps, but this is MOH  so they will be small compared to BF3, 
i hope they will make a patch soon that it all works fine! else i sell it and go back to BF3 and buy the premium packs.

It's a shame that such a great game serie comes on the market with all this kind of problems:doublesho


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

Played a couple of hours of the singleplayer and I have to say it's one of the worst FPS games I've played in a long time. It's really bad! I loved the last MoH, but this is dire.


----------

